# Long Coat GSD puppies: NY / CT / NJ / PA Etc..? closed 3 yo thread



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

I am looking for names of good breeders that have long coat puppies often. We live in Hudson Valley, NY. We could travel up towards Albany, down towards the city, northern NJ, PA. Or east to CT. Or somewhere in similar distance - like up to a few hours away. Our price range is around $1k. I have already been all over the breeder Highlander GSDs website - love it - but I heard through the grape vine that the price of their pups is about $5k. If we had $5k we *_might_* have been able to prolong Ruger's life another year or two - but cancer is cancer.. and at 12 years old.  

It has been 7 months and one torturous holiday season since my Baron Ruger passed away. I am at the point where I am ready to start a new chapter, maybe once the weather is getting warmer, spring-early summer. 

My Ruger was black and tan standard coat with splashes of red, and had quite a few health issues. 

My fiance' said he would like to get a GSD that is very different looking than Ruger, since we are never ever replacing him. Of course, I am very interested in finding a good breeder with a history of good health and temperament. (Ruger was perfect, just sickly) A big mush would be perfect, but if we get a more active dog, we are able to handle that too. Being gentle or neutral with other pets is a must. We might have a kid in a few years, so being good with little ones would be even better. Of course, we would socialize like crazy. "He" could even come to work with me almost every day.

So I decided a long coat GSD would be a nice kind of different. Still a GSD, but with something fresh about it. I would like a pup that will be a BIG boy. I spoke to an acquaintance who has (like 12) border collies in dog sports and she said she would keep an eye out, that the sports (flyball, agility, etc) GSD breeders don't usually like long coats for themselves. I would not mind getting into a type of dog sport, even.

I am fully aware and capable of maintaining a long coat, too! I'm a dog groomer and groom many GSDs and mixes of every type of hair you could imagine. I would take great joy in keeping my pup beautiful! (Much like my show-coat Bichon)

I figured you guys would have the best insight, and experience. It has been 12 going on 13 years since I was given Ruger. I actually have never sought out and bought a puppy from a breeder. My parents rescued most of the GSDs I grew up with, and my mother did get her one girl from a breeder - but they are no longer around.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Mink, I like 'em big, specifically tall & lean, but if you're serious about agility or flyball a smaller GSD would be better.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Long coats are most common with the west german show lines (black and reds). They pop up all the time in those litters so those lines would be my first choice if I wanted a long coat. Though there's not many great show line breeders in the tri state area. 

They do pop up in some working line (sables, all blacks, bi-colors) litters, but I don't believe nearly as often as with the German show lines. I know one of the mods here (Cassidy's Mom) has a sable long coat and she got it here in CT. I'd get in contact with her if you were interested in working lines.


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

I would really only get into agility or flyball, if the dog was suited for it. If the puppy I get needs more than average exercise, a job, or anything - I would find something that works to fit him. I'm a child of a police lieutenant / firefighter and a paramedic / dispatcher.. perhaps search & rescue work? I always could give sports a go with my mother's 65lb. GSD Raven whom I am pretty much the trainer / handler for. 

My boy that passed away was around 80-85 lbs. He had 2 brothers that were gorgeous long coats. I groom a few big long coats, and love them. I am more focused on having a good temperament, and health! 

I would basically need a boy that could play with Raven, (she is a gazelle and a linebacker all at once!) yet cuddle or hang out with my Bichon Frise. We also have been adopted by 3 cats and usually have some assortment of pocket pets. 

He would need to be able to go to work with me, and chill out - greet people - play with my boss's 7 month old Golden puppy. But we also like to go camping, fishing, hiking, and exploring at many of the local state and national parks. (Estates of Franklin D. Roosevelt, Vanderbilt, Hudson River waterfront, anyone?) I have good days and bad days, and especially the winter.. I would hope to have a dog that could be content and not stir-crazy on more relaxing days. We have a nice fenced-in 1/2 acre backyard that many GSDs have patrolled throughout my life. ^_^


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Mink, the oversized GSD can & should be active & athletic, but the smaller GSD are generally better suited to agility & flyball. I mentioned it in case participating in those activities is important to you.


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

I have not been involved in any sports before. I do have a talent and passion for training, and would like to do some more advanced things beyond teaching obedience, tricks, and some advanced tricks. It could be a sport, it could be tracking, it could even be dock-diving for all I know! Or perhaps being a therapy dog would suit him? But it would be for fun and bonding, and I wouldn't sweat it if my dog wasn't even in the top 3.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Mink said:


> I would like a pup that will be a BIG boy. I would not mind getting into a type of dog sport, even.


I have a working-line male that is a long coat. We do SchH (IPO), agility and flyball among other sports. He is small. 55 lbs at 9 months old. We also have a stock coat, his brother, that is 95 lbs. Ike is enthusiastic about the sports but no where near as agile as my little guy. 



Here is Kastle clearing his big brother for the frisbee. Ike isn't much of a jumper...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

RubyTuesday said:


> Mink, the oversized GSD can & should be active & athletic, but the smaller GSD are generally better suited to agility & flyball. I mentioned it in case participating in those activities is important to you.


Much easier on our GSD's when they are within the standard and we want to do a sport with them. Size is one of the reasons I even try to stay with the females for my agility dreams.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Here is my sable longcoat working line girl at flyball class: 










She's a nice compact 60 pounds at 3 years old. Halo comes from Rokanhaus in Connecticut, and Kandi does not currently have any breeding females but she owns Halo's sire, who is being used as a stud dog by several breeders in your area: H'Doc vom Rex Lupus

Doc has produced both sable and solid black longcoats.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I also recommend avoiding a BIG GSD if you are serious about flyball and agility. I already have some hangups about doing these sports with my 75lb male and he's medium sized. If you end up with a huge dog it's REALLY important that you keep track of their joint development and train perfect technique for jumping, contacts, box turns, etc.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mink said:


> I have not been involved in any sports before. I do have a talent and passion for training, and would like to do some more advanced things beyond teaching obedience, tricks, and some advanced tricks. It could be a sport, it could be tracking, *it could even be dock-diving for all I know*!


Halo does that too!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Not a puppy but beautiful: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Glen Head, NY | Max















   

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have absolutely no knowledge of this breeder other than I saw they just got their kennel license/kennel name reg'd, on the PDB board.

Daiquiri's German Shepherds in NJ.. 

I would caution anyone looking do your homework..


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

I am not serious about any sport.. I have never even done any, and have only been a spectator - in person - at the dock diving and light agility during the county fair every year. Let's forget I even mentioned sports. 

I was just thinking about how a lot of the breeders pages I've looked at mention their pups will Need a Job / Activity. 

I am comfortable with finding a niche that would suit the puppy if they need it.. Not looking to get a pup just to fit to a specific sport. We will take the new pup a lot of places and do lots of outdoors activities, but if more is needed, then the next step would be finding an activity that suits to them.

Around 80lbs. or more would make me happier, but not as important as other aspects. I know my mother's 65lb. GSD is smaller than I would want. I do know about joints, growth plates, etc. I know many Newfoundlands. I would hope these would be some things a good breeder would know to look out for and also certify hips /elbows of course!

Does anyone know anything about the breeder Vom Kammer?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

> I am not serious about any sport.. I have never even done any, and have only been a spectator - in person - at the dock diving and light agility during the county fair every year. Let's forget I even mentioned sports.


Aim for an exemplary companion. Any GSD worthy of the name (Heck, any dog worthy of the species) s/b able to keep up with the average amateur athlete. A good companion s/b able to settle & accommodate life's fluctuations but s/he can also go all day & will usually welcome the opportunity.

I like them big, but I agree that size is not paramount. Consider sending Doc a pm. He's got many years of experience breeding GSDs that are sound, healthy & with sterling temperaments.


----------



## Mink (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, for sure. Now does anyone know of any breeders in NY or surrounding states? We live real close to CT. Willing to drive a few hours or so, closer would be better but want to have a few or more breeders to choose from.


----------



## HighlanderGSD (Mar 12, 2015)

*Sorry For your loss Mink*

I am very sorry for your loss. I am not sure who told you that the price of a puppy from us (Highlander German Shepherds) is around 5K. While our puppies are not cheap that's really far out of the ball park. 
Again, I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved German Shepherd Ruger.
Alisia (Highlander GSD's)


----------



## RobBlueMaro (Jan 15, 2015)

I personally love the look of the long coat GSD's. Ollie is one as well. It may be out of your range a little bit but the breeder I got Ollie from has had quite a few long coats. Mittelwest is the name of the breeder and they're in Illinois.

Here's a couple pics of him....


----------



## Sue R (Mar 17, 2015)

*breeders in NY*

I have a male from Sabrina at vom Haus Hutfeld and a female from Alisha at Highlander. Both dogs are very nice with great temperaments.


----------

